
Hackers slipped malware into popular PC software CCleaner - alister
https://www.engadget.com/2017/09/18/piriform-ccleaner-hacked-malware-downloads/
======
ColinWright
The discussion is substantial, and over here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15274339)

